# looking for job in SA



## mswapnil39 (Apr 3, 2009)

i m medical student of russia and want to work in SA. i m finishing medical course this year june and have not worked or done internship. Anybody who is already working as forein medical doctor or doing internship, please reply.
thank you


----------

